# Do you have a name for your motorhome?



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Motorhome seems a bit ungainly
Van a bit rough

We decided our new toy needed a name
"Mabel" was born :lol:


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

We've been trying to come up with an apt name for our new m/h when we pick her up.....oh er! notice I referred to it as a her....very interesting. 

I like Mabel though  hmmmm! suppose we could call ours Pache (the Apache)! original I know.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh yes!

Not only a name but our van has its own domain name and website!

Well it will have when I can get round to finishing it!

www.hankthetank.co.uk


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

The Truck


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The van, Alan.


----------



## tempest (Jun 14, 2009)

dora cos we adore her


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

The van. tony


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Name*

"Helga"


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Neenar


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

The camper - people think we have a Veedub until they see it. Still trying to find a suitable name - but not Leaky Kontiki


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

*Names*

Yes - Chausson Flash (Gordon) - Our Citroen is called Ella (Citronella) & Toyota RAV4 (Ravinda)

Even our Lawnmower is Patrick (Patrick Mower) & our Smart car was called Billy. :lol:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Ours is 'Connie'. That was the name that the previous owners had put on the van in what looked like Letraset (come on admit it, you _are_ old enough to remember Letraset). Although we got the dealer to remove the Letraset before we took delivery, the name 'Connie' kind of stuck & it does give the van her own personality.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unfortunately the manufacturer beat me to it.

Attaching names to inanimate objects is just a little ......


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

ours is called larry because when we first got it my daughter tried to say it looked like a lorry but she got it wrong and stuck an a in there and the name stuck


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I only call mine names when something goes wrong!


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Ours is called "how much?"
Hand always in wallet


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I can think of a few that Fiat owners might like to call theirs! :wink: :lol: 

Wobby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I can think of a few that Fiat owners might like to call theirs! :wink: :lol: 

Wobby


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Moby..     


Keith


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

We also have a 'Helga'. I think there are at least three Helga's on MHF that I've seen now.

Tim


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

The 'wagon', hubby says are we ready to rock n roll? is the wagon ready?!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ash and he's all male. Chosen because of all the caffufal over the icelandic volcano which changed our life from flying to roading.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Shelley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All my vehicles are called Bessie, after a stuborn Sheltie that we used to have.

Dave p


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

"Wanda" I wonder why?


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

haRVey the RV!!


----------



## welloiled (May 31, 2010)

*Name of Motorhome*

I call my M/H "The Boat" 
I've just bought my first M/H, and after 30 years of boating the wife and I can't stop referring to it as the boat.


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Because it's an Italian Coach - Fabio

Our last was Myfanwy

And the Michelin GPS is Michelle


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Gin Palace


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Bag a nuts and bolts


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Bernard - also the name of the Ikea stuffed dog mascot sitting on the dashboard. How twee!


Regards,
John


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Genie - because ours is a Geist (German for ghost)


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Betty

Part of the registration number is BTY

Cheers


----------



## Janby (Jun 4, 2009)

Flo again a play on 'her' registration FHO


----------



## Janby (Jun 4, 2009)

Flo again a play on 'her' registration FHO


Whoops! sorry must have pressed the wrong button :?


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

"Mobi"


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Mr Morrison (van)   

Well I do John just looks blank till I explain

Car is Wincy Reg WNA, its a C3, even more embarassing :lol: :lol: 

I didn't tell you he calls one of his bikes Mr Honda though :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Sue


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

IanA said:


> The camper - people think we have a Veedub until they see it. Still trying to find a suitable name - but not Leaky Kontiki


You need our plate then 










Its on my wifes Lupo currently


----------



## Beancounter (May 20, 2005)

All 3 of our motorhomes have been called "The Pollyvan" 'cos we take Merlin our African Grey Parrot away with us - when we start up he says "Brmmmm Brmmm Pollyvan"


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh my car is a C3 and its reg is RNA very similar Sue. Kids call that C3PO.

Had a very old mini years ago called Ethel dunno why it just was called that.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

we decided on mabel but the kids don't like it much, so it may change in the next few months.
I'm doing a proper *scrapbook* of our adventures, even though our photo's are on a website with a blog, our kids might not remember our adventures properly when older, so we get a sticker, postcard, leaflets and i'm putting them in a scrapbook...
DH thinks is stupid as the internet is more likely to be around in 20 years than my paper adventure book... anyway the kids like looking at it now :O)


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

The boss wants to call the van Stucco after it got stuck on grass a while ago.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Ours was already called 'Rosie' when we bought her and as the name was written on all her documents by the previous owner we stuck with that. Trouble is, she's become one of the family and we may find it difficult to trade her in for something newer when we can afford it!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our's is called Albert Ross. Say it quickly :roll: .

Like its namesake it waft us effortlessly over many miles, and when it goes 'off on one' its like the Ancient Mariner's burden.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Ours is Twinkle.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

When we had a CI C class we called her Two Loos although her pedigree name was Two Loos la Trek.

The following Hitop was named Pussbus

And our final one a C class had the word Marano plastered over each side. A member on here I think Spykal pointed out that Marano means Pig in Spanish which was somewhat disconcerting driving this van through Spain. We called her Porky. Lucky we were not Jewish on reflection.  Although I suspect somewhere there is a Jewish couple driving around in Europe oblivious to the advert they are carrying.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

We call ours "Huma".

It keeps us happy.

Ian


----------



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

Our dark red VW Trident is called Ruby..a right little gem.

Harry


----------



## Grapevine (Feb 19, 2009)

Bought our Auto-Trail 696G SE on 10th October 2010 [10/10/10]. After trying to think of a name for her made up from, or containing, "Ten" and even translating "Ten" into loads of languages we drew a blank so decided to reverse to "Net". Now the proud owners of "Nettie". Suits her just fine.


----------



## Grapevine (Feb 19, 2009)

Bought our Auto-Trail 696G SE on 10th October 2010 [10/10/10]. After trying to think of a name for her made up from, or containing, "Ten" and even translating "Ten" into loads of languages we drew a blank so decided to reverse to "Net". Now the proud owners of "Nettie". Suits her just fine.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Here in NZ ours is called Jus' Lookin' and our old Hymer in Europe we call Namenotinuse.


----------



## Fugglestick (Aug 30, 2007)

Our Hobby was reg DYS so we called her dilys......


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

My daughter's friends have a touring van in New Zealand called Vanessa.

Just been told the name of our Swift is 'Brian' - the snail from Magic Roundabout. I think it may be my driving....


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Fugglestick said:


> Our Hobby was reg DYS so we called her dilys......


I had a Dilys once, Dilys the Datsun (120Y blue)

Sue


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We had Dilys the Dachshund few years ago now we have another called Phyllis.

Greenie.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Dussy because we ordered her from the Dusseldorf show!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Our first MH was "Winnie" named after my lovely Mum and we attempted to name our second MH "Winnie MkII" but that never really felt right as there could only ever be one "Winnie" like there could only ever be one mum! 

We wanted a name for our 3rd MH but 1 year on, as yet she has still not been christened! So at the moment she is simply referred to as "the motorhome!" At least her gender has been established - so I suppose that's something? :wink:

I think it's perfectly 'normal' (whatever 'normal' means) to give your MH a name as it identifies just how important he/she is to you and your family! 

Aren't we a daft lot? :lol:

Sue


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

A he called CB "Cafe Brian" because Brian would make drinks and hand out snacks to anyone. Once in a major traffic jam he ended up snacks and drinks for all comers.

It should maybe be egg as the licence is OUF which if l remember is french for egg?

The old one called Big Bertha


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Herman (the German)   

Milly


----------



## Crewey (Oct 12, 2010)

Ours is 'Betty' ........(Burstner)


----------

